# kernel

## karusker

I'm trying to use my new cdr burner but have come into some very strange problems.  To use it I need to add some kernel SCSI emulation parameters, which is simple enough.  Thing is, when I type "mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old" and then "cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot" it will not run the new kernel when I restart!  I've tried many distros and this has never happened before!  I've tried vanilla-sources, gentoo-sources, linux-2.4.19-r1, and all of these copy succesfully, but the old linux-2.4.19-r1 kernel still always boots up! what can I do?

----------

## dArkMaGE

heres a dumb question, but did you remember to mount /boot before copying the kernel over?

in the normal /etc/fstab the boot partition is set to noauto which means you have to explicitly mount /boot, cuz it wont be mounted at boot time

----------

## AutoBot

dArkMaGE I bet you hit the nail on the head, karusker do a ls /boot to see if bzImage shows up, if it does not you need to mount your /boot partition and then: 

mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

Looks like you either forgot or typed it wrong but you had: 

 *Quote:*   

> "cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot"

 

----------

## karusker

ok, mounting /boot solved my problem of copying the kernel over.  Thanks!

But...Does anyone have any clue of how to get a Cdr burner to work with cdrecord and linux?  I'm having some major problems getting it to work, as I have never done it before.

----------

## kavel

If you have the necessary support compiled into your kernel (SCSI Emulation, SCSI CD Support, and SCSI generic support), you're almost there. 

As a first step you need to pass

```
hd?=ide-scsi
```

 to your kernel at boot time (replace hd? with hda, hdb, hdc or hdd dpeneding on where your cd burner is connected). 

If you're using devfs, this is it. You will have your devices set up in the /dev directory. There should be a link to your actual SCSI-emulated burner under /dev/cdroms/ . 

At this point, you can use 

```
cdrecord --scanbus
```

 to see if cdrecord finds your device. If so, then you're set, just read the man page for cdrecord and burn away   :Smile: 

Kavel

----------

## karusker

thanks kavel.  I've got everything working now!

hurrah.  Now I just need to find how to bump the burn speed from 24x to 32x, which is what my burner is sold as...

----------

## dArkMaGE

32x burn speed? man, im uneasy about going past 4x with my burner... i need new hardware

----------

